
How to review a science paper - aaavl2821
https://www.sciencemag.org/careers/2016/09/how-review-paper
======
drallison
Peer review is what keeps the literature accurate and the crazies at bay.
Prompt response to a review request is always much appreciated. Always work
your way through any theorems and proofs--as an editor I found that many
reviewers skipped doing the math. And beware of statistics--many researchers
have only a limited knowledge of statistical data processing and sometimes
come up with strange results in their march to publication. Remember that
negative results are also important.

